# When a laxative provides 'gentle overnight relief,' is that not inclusive to those who prefer to poop in the evening?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Shouldn't they provide more options? 

Discuss


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

What's wrong with the old fashioned way?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

You have a good point and it is particularly characteristic of the type of things that are of troubling concern to the woke people of canada. This may not be caught by the charter but if you want to start a civil rights complaint then send me a check for $25,000.00 USD and I'll start on it sometime after the check clears the bank if I'm still alive and I don't forget.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Wardo said:


> You have a good point and it is particularly characteristic of the type of things that are of troubling concern to the woke people of canada. This may not be caught by the charter but if you want to start a civil rights complaint then send me a check for $25,000.00 USD and I'll start on it sometime after the check clears the bank if I'm still alive and I don't forget.


Would a certified cheque speed up the process at all?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Would a certified cheque speed up the process at all?


It would speed up the process of me buying a new F150 but that's about it.

By the way, what happened to Vadsy; don't see him around anymore and this seems like the kind of hill he'd want to die on.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Wardo said:


> It would speed up the process of me buying a new F150 but that's about it.
> 
> By the way, what happened to Vadsy; don't see him around anymore and this seems like the kind of hill he'd want to die on.


You mean Ford FISO, right?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm thinking diesel; it only has to carry me around so don't need the towing capacity but good for rollin coal on cyclists in toronto.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

not having much small intestine anymore, a laxative is something i'll never need again, for the rest of my life. in fact, i can poop almost at will. if you're having trouble pooping, just get rid of your small intestine. after the first few years, the smell will calm down alot. for the first few though, you can gross out a dog, and that's noteworthy. another benefit is, you won't ever clog the toilet again. i haven't cut a solid turd since october 17th, 2003

there's really only 2 downsides
1) if you're not a "reciever" you're gonna spray every single time. you'll be cleaning the toilet every time.
2) once you eat anything, the clock is ticking. don't worry though, trial and error will teach you which foods move faster than others.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like a good time .. lol


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> not having much small intestine anymore, a laxative is something i'll never need again, for the rest of my life. in fact, i can poop almost at will. if you're having trouble pooping, just get rid of your small intestine. after the first few years, the smell will calm down alot. for the first few though, you can gross out a dog, and that's noteworthy. another benefit is, you won't ever clog the toilet again. i haven't cut a solid turd since october 17th, 2003
> 
> there's really only 2 downsides
> 1) if you're not a "reciever" you're gonna spray every single time. you'll be cleaning the toilet every time.
> 2) once you eat anything, the clock is ticking. don't worry though, trial and error will teach you which foods move faster than others.


Pics?


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

This might surprise you, but if you take the gentle laxitive in the morning you can shitte a fine log in the evening. Consider this a free public information announcement. I recommend a fleet, and just get the job done in 15 min.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Stephenlouis said:


> This might surprise you, but if you take the gentle laxitive in the morning you can shitte a fine log in the evening. Consider this a free public information announcement. I recommend a fleet, and just get the job done in 15 min.


But it says gentle over night relief. What if I want explosive evening mayhem?


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> But it says gentle over night relief. What if I want explosive evening mayhem?


You do not know what a fleet is, do you?  you will get your explosive evacuation.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

butterknucket said:


> But it says gentle over night relief. What if I want explosive evening mayhem?


Have a dented can of chili from Dollarama for breakfast.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

cheezyridr said:


> not having much small intestine anymore, a laxative is something i'll never need again, for the rest of my life. in fact, i can poop almost at will. if you're having trouble pooping, just get rid of your small intestine. after the first few years, the smell will calm down alot. for the first few though, you can gross out a dog, and that's noteworthy. another benefit is, you won't ever clog the toilet again. i haven't cut a solid turd since october 17th, 2003
> 
> there's really only 2 downsides
> 1) if you're not a "reciever" you're gonna spray every single time. you'll be cleaning the toilet every time.
> 2) once you eat anything, the clock is ticking. don't worry though, trial and error will teach you which foods move faster than others.


Sorry man.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

The anti- woke are the new woke cause they are so woke to the hypocrisy of the woke and have been so busy smelling their own farts straight nose to the source the superiority they feel to everyone makes them woke V2 super woke. Oh the ironing.


----------



## One Note Samba (Feb 11, 2021)

I believe fleet is one of the most appropriately named products there is . Your feet have to be fleet to be faster than the oncoming evacuation to just get to the washroom in time , then it’s like the washroom scene in Dumb and Dumber .


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> Pics?


this is the type of response that makes me love this forum



player99 said:


> Sorry man.


i'm just happy that i could make a solid contribution to this thread


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> ,,, What if I want explosive evening mayhem?


That's just virtue signaling and might not be in the puplic interest.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Wardo said:


> I'm thinking diesel; it only has to carry me around so don't need the towing capacity but good for rollin coal on cyclists in toronto.


This is what I’m buying in 2025:



https://www.ford.ca/trucks/f150/f150-lightning/2022/



563 Horsepower


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> This is what I’m buying in 2025:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't last long driving with the heater on in the winter.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

cheezyridr said:


> i'm just happy that i could make a solid contribution to this thread


By the sounds of your first post, this is about the only “solid” thing coming out of you since 2003!! Ha, ha… sorry man, couldn’t resist.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Rollin Hand said:


> Have a dented can of chili from Dollarama for breakfast.


The key element here is the dent. That’s what speeds up the entire process. Dollar store chilli will rip through you, but it’s the dent that activates the immediate, “touch and go” response.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

SWLABR said:


> The key element here is the dent. That’s what speeds up the entire process. Dollar store chilli will rip through you, but it’s the dent that activates the immediate, “touch and go” response.


Roto-Rooter, that's the name...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Why?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

leftysg said:


> Why?


because


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Polyethylene Glycol




  






Polyethylene glycol (PEG; /ˌpɒliˈɛθəlˌiːn ˈɡlaɪˌkɒl, -ˌkɔːl/) is *a polyether compound derived from petroleum* with many applications, from industrial manufacturing to medicine.

Petroleum based industrial chemical LAXATIVE.



Why is polyethylene glycol bad for you?


While *carcinogenic contaminants* are the primary concern, PEG compounds themselves show some evidence of genotoxicity vi,vii and if used on broken skin can cause irritation and systemic toxicity.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm all in favour of "gentle overnight relief"
Though, I can see issues when overnight relief is promptly at 6am and wake up time occurs after 7am ...


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

aC2rs said:


> I'm all in favour of "gentle overnight relief"
> Though, I can see issues when overnight relief is promptly at 6am and wake up time occurs after 7am ...


“Someone’s knock’n at the door, somebody’s ring’n a bell…”


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Does 'gentle overnight relief' really mean you're going to shit in your sleep?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

One can always bungee jump?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Or run a marathon...


----------



## One Note Samba (Feb 11, 2021)

SWLABR said:


> Or run a marathon...
> 
> View attachment 376119


----------



## One Note Samba (Feb 11, 2021)

Never trust a fart


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

^^^ I don't already, and I've never run a marathon in my life! Closest I come to exercise is if I sit in a chair that's too low to the ground, and I have to do a partial "sit-up" to get out!


----------



## One Note Samba (Feb 11, 2021)

I agree , hate it when that happens , why to much exercise just to get up , I can get winded making coffee in the morning . Having the dented dollar store chilli and getting stuck in on of those chairs can be a real test of which gets out first .


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

One Note Samba said:


> I agree , hate it when that happens , why to much exercise just to get up , I can get winded making coffee in the morning . Having the dented dollar store chilli and getting stuck in on of those chairs can be a real test of which gets out first .


what's worse is when you're holdin it back, and then you cough or sneeze


----------

